# Interactive X vs. Hotplug



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

What is the difference between the two? Which one is more battery efficient, in your opinion? Running Codename 1.1.1 and Lean 1.6.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

From what I understand they both turn off one of the cores when the screen if off to save battery. Interactivex works better for me on lean kernel. I think it's all how your phone reacts to which one.


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

interactive X only turns off one cpu when the screen off. it kinda *forces* it off

hotplug can turn off one cpu whenever it deems it a low load.

hotplug should give you better battery life, in theory.


----------



## notimportant (Dec 29, 2011)

My phone hates hotplug. It cause some major hiccups, even when I have it set as a screen off only governor. Interactivex works flawlessly.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

*ondemand - *Available in most kernels, and the default governor in most kernels. When the CPU load reaches a certain point (see "up threshold" in Advanced Settings), ondemand will rapidly scale the CPU up to meet demand, then gradually scale the CPU down when it isn't needed.
*interactive - *Available in newer kernels, and becoming the default scaling option in some official Android kernels. The interactive governor is functionally similar to the ondemand governor with an even greater focus on responsiveness.
*conservative -* Available in some kernels. It is similar to the ondemand governor, but will scale the CPU up more gradually to better fit demand. Conservative provides a less responsive experience than ondemand, but can save battery.
*performance -* Available in most kernels. It will keep the CPU running at the "max" set value at all times. This is a bit more efficient than simply setting "max" and "min" to the same value and using ondemand because the system will not waste resources scanning for CPU load.
*powersave -* Available in some kernels. It will keep the CPU running at the "min" set value at all times.
*userspace* *- *A method for controlling the CPU speed that isn't currently used by SetCPU. For best results, do not use the userspace governor.
*smartass* *- *Included in some custom kernels. The smartass governor effectively gives the phone an automatic Screen Off profile, keeping speeds at a minimum when the phone is idle.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

notimportant said:


> *ondemand - *Available in most kernels, and the default governor in most kernels. When the CPU load reaches a certain point (see "up threshold" in Advanced Settings), ondemand will rapidly scale the CPU up to meet demand, then gradually scale the CPU down when it isn't needed.
> *interactive - *Available in newer kernels, and becoming the default scaling option in some official Android kernels. The interactive governor is functionally similar to the ondemand governor with an even greater focus on responsiveness.
> *conservative -* Available in some kernels. It is similar to the ondemand governor, but will scale the CPU up more gradually to better fit demand. Conservative provides a less responsive experience than ondemand, but can save battery.
> *performance -* Available in most kernels. It will keep the CPU running at the "max" set value at all times. This is a bit more efficient than simply setting "max" and "min" to the same value and using ondemand because the system will not waste resources scanning for CPU load.
> ...


You do realize that didn't answer his question whatsoever, right?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> What kernel and rom were you using?
> 
> You do realize that didn't answer his question whatsoever, right?


I'm sure he does but it was informative.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

